#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Scia Engineer: Παρουσίαση - Εντυπώσεις

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή προφανώς δεν υπάρχει αξιόλογη αγορά εδώ στην Ελλάδα και δεν συμφέρει οικονομικά στις εταιρείες που τα παράγουν να ασχοληθούν.

Καλό θα ήταν να ακούσουμε απ' όσους το έχουν αγοράσει τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα τους έχουν ενθουσιάσει και τα όποια μειονεκτήματα έχουν εντοπίσει.

----------


## Evan

> Από την άλλη  ο ικανοτικός είναι μια μάλλον τεράστια ιστορία στα γενικά προγράμματα fem και απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει πλέον, μάλλον έξω από τη φιλοσοφία τους.


το SAP ETABS έχουν ικανοτικό αλλά μόνο στον αμερικάνικο κανονισμό, δεν είναι έξω από την φιλοσοφία τους απλά δεν ασχολούνται

----------


## georgecv

Ξέρει κανείς εάν την έκπτωση την δίνουν σε μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές του ανοιχτού πανεπιστημίου

----------


## Structur

Το εχω δουλεψει. 
Ειναι το μοναδικο software που ικανοποιει τις περισσοτερες απο τις απαιτησεις που εχω. 
Απεχει μακραν απο την αμερικανικη φιλοσοφια (βλ. etabs, sap, strudl!?) και πλησιαζει τη φιλοσοφια του robot. 
Το προτιμω απ το robot αν και δεν ξερω τι αναμενεται απο κει με το bim περιβαλλον (συγχωνευση revit structure κλπ), αν και προς το παρον ειναι μπερδεμα η autodesk, σαν να "αφησε" το robot και απλα αλλαζει τον αριθμο εκδοσης.

----------


## TechScience

> http://www.techscience.gr/Page.aspx?lang=gr&newsID=38
> 
> 
> Καινούρια έκδοση με πολλά καλούδια...!!!!
> 
> Για να κάνω και την κριτική μου...Ο τρόπος που είναι γραμμένες οι βελτιώσεις τις νέας έκδοσης δεν είναι κ ο πλεόν κατανοητός..Υπάρχουν κ συντακτικά λάθη...


Ουδεις τελειος..  :Χαρούμενος: 
Αν έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση, στειλε μου με pm ή email, οτι νομιζεις πως χρειαζεται βελτιωση, για να το διορθωσουμε.

Θ.Τ.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείτε βέβαια να χρησιμοποιείτε την υποδομή του παρόντος Φόρουμ, εφόσον το επιθυμείτε, όπως γίνεται μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## TechScience

> Ερώτηση προς τον Techscience...Yπάρχει η δυνατότητα επίλυσης των συνδέσεων ανεξάρτητα???


Όχι, οι συνδέσεις αποτελούν μέρος ενός φορέα και για να δημιουργηθούν, πρέπει αυτός να σχεδιασθεί πρώτα. 

Μιας που αναφέρεις πάντως τις συνδέσεις, αξίζει να σου πω ότι υπάρχει ένα Module που λέγεται Expert System (υπάρχει στην Professional Edition), το οποίο περιλαμβάνει έτοιμες συνδέσεις από κατάλογο DSTV (γερμανικά πρότυπα) από τις οποίες το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να σου προτείνει μία, με βάση τα εντατικά μεγέθη που έχεις στον κόμβο. Ταυτόχρονα, μπορείς οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση που έχεις δημιουργήσει εσύ και ικανοποιεί τον έλεγχο, να την σώσεις στην Expert database και να την χρησιμοποιείς σε επόμενες μελέτες (δηλαδή σε τυπικές κατασκευές). Έτσι το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να σου προτείνει και μία από τις δικές σου συνδέσεις.

----------


## leo

Περιμένουμε τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις.........

Τελικά πήρες την έκδοση Pro στα 1200¤;

----------


## Pappos

Μία άσχετη ερώτηση. Σε σχέση με το Robot, στις σιδηρές μιλάω πάντα, είναι καλύτερο ?

----------


## dn102

Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον,δοκίμασα τη δοκιμαστική έκδοση και μου φάνηκε πάρα πολύ καλό.Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα για τήν τιμή του μου φάνηκε πάρα πολύ καλή για τα δεδομένα τής Ελλάδας.Θα ήθελα να ακούσω γνώμες απο συναδέλφους που ίσως το έχουν αγοράσει.

ευχαριστώ.

link:http://www.techscience.gr/index.php?...123&Itemid=180

----------

